# Anyone Rent Their Boat Out?



## Brice Bishop

I was considering buying a skiff for myself but I live 4-5 hours from the beach and realistically only fish 2-3 times per year on the gulf or in the bay. Would anyone consider renting me their skiff for a few days? I normally fish Panama City Beach or Destin or further east around Port St. Joe or Appalachicola. I have been operating boats for years but recently moved further inland. I would bring collateral. I've never done this but would love feedback. I know to most boats are like your baby but some might enjoy the extra cash.


----------



## BrownDog

In your situation I think it would be worth it to hire a guide on the days you want to fish vs trying to find a boat to rent and then figure out the fishing on your own.


----------



## macuaig

Brice Bishop said:


> I know to most boats are like your baby but some might enjoy the extra cash.


I wouldn’t be surprised if somebody started a boat sharing service like AirBnB. Here’s a motorcycle sharing service, that seems much more unlikely than boats.
https://www.riders-share.com/


----------



## flyclimber

That's an interesting idea. There are boat rental services like Freedom Boat club. It would be a hard sell to let someone who doesn't know the local waters to run my skiff without me in it.


----------



## Zika

The insurance and liability issues for personal owners would be very difficult. My local marina, Shields Marina in St. Marks, has a rental fleet (pontoons, small center consoles), but they are covered under the business umbrella. 

For the few times you are able to fish and the cost of rentals, you'd be money ahead to hire guides who know the latest conditions/patterns, as BrownDog mentioned.


----------



## crboggs

And we thought jetski rentals were bad...


----------



## Drifter

I would consider it. My boat is in PCB. DM me.


----------



## Drifter

My wife and I have actually considered a business where we have like 4 skiffs and people can be members of a group that can use them for a monthly payment. Say $125 bucks a month or something and they get up to 3 days a month on the boat and you use a online calendar to book your times. You can purchase days from other members and such. I think it would be entertaining.


----------



## Fishshoot

Drifter said:


> My wife and I have actually considered a business where we have like 4 skiffs and people can be members of a group that can use them for a monthly payment. Say $125 bucks a month or something and they get up to 3 days a month on the boat and you use a online calendar to book your times. You can purchase days from other members and such. I think it would be entertaining.


Too cheap!!


----------



## Drifter

Fishshoot said:


> Too cheap!!


obviously there would have to be some research to be done. I agree it could be more. But if you make it too much it would create other issues. Like if it was 150 bucks. That’s 50 bucks a day, that’s a steal. With that price people will constantly miss days due to outside factors and the boats would be used much less. Also you have to consider a boat payment is like 2-400 bucks for a decent skiff so if your that high why not just get a boat.


----------



## Imago

I have a BayCraft 180 flats boat in Fort Lauderdale, but live in the UK. Hence I only get to use if for a few weeks of the tarpon season. I was supposed to be coming over a couple of weeks ago, but then the virus hit and flights were cancelled. 

I was thinking of renting it out when I wasn't there to help cover the costs, but the logistics proved impossible.

From another perspective: I looked into renting a boat to use, but couldn't find any decent boats to rent. Rental boats tend to be bay boats. usually with only basic equipment.

If anyone of the forum was interested in renting a boat out of Fort Lauderdale I'd certainly consider it. It's on a trailer at my sister in law's house.


----------



## Redfish Roger

May the force be with you. West coast, nature coast at least is dangerous at best for equipment. I charter and still tear stuff up pushing limits on my personal time. I have been on both sides of this and no matter how much one might "think" they want to go out and fish three or four times a year, you don't. A. You might be Bill Dance of inshore fishing but your not just gonna "pop" over to the coast and get you some. You know as a fisherman things are changing all the time. B. You don't know the water. C. A rental of this sort is going to be VERY expensive, see B and D. D. If its worth fishing out of it's expensive. My advice is follow BrownDog's advice. 



BrownDog said:


> In your situation I think it would be worth it to hire a guide on the days you want to fish vs trying to find a boat to rent and then figure out the fishing on your own.


----------



## Drifter

Sometimes figuring the fishing out is the fun part.


----------



## Brice Bishop

Drifter said:


> Sometimes figuring the fishing out is the fun part.


That’s how I feel about it too


----------



## Brice Bishop

I may try to take my old wooden skiff out there. Anybody think I can do any good at burnt mill creek in pcb out of this?


----------



## Zika

Beautiful boat. Nothing like the classic wood builds. 

Yes, it will catch fish.


----------



## Brice Bishop

My plan is to make a removable platform from the front seat to the bow for calm flats fishing.


----------



## Brice Bishop

Zika said:


> Beautiful boat. Nothing like the classic wood builds.
> 
> Yes, it will catch fish.


Thank you. It was alot of hardwork to rebuild it and make it seaworthy.


----------



## Imago

Brice Bishop said:


> I may try to take my old wooden skiff out there. Anybody think I can do any good at burnt mill creek in pcb out of this?
> View attachment 127714


Nice boat. Look forward to seeing how you get on. No reason a wooden boat shouldn't be as good as a modern skiff. It's just the labour that makes them unaffordable in the modern world.


----------



## Steve_Mevers

The boat clubs are around a 4K non refundable membership and $300 a month. Too cheap if you really want it to be a viable business.


----------



## Drifter

Yeah I know what you mean. What I mean is I have a lot of employees and it’s cold as crap here, 15 degrees on Easter cold. I’ll be out pouring concrete on a bridge on HWY200 tomorrow. Possibly the loneliest highway in America. Things that aren’t fun are still entertaining. 

still the idea of always shopping for and buying and selling boats and taking out whichever one works for me sounds like a nice perk.


----------



## TidewateR

Spend more than 60 seconds watching qualified captain videos, then ask yourself if you want to rent your boat out.


----------



## Brice Bishop

The Fin said:


> Y
> 
> Yeah, and you could write off your "business trips" to Fl.!


Somebody's gotta test those boats! Might as well bring a rod and reel while you're out!


----------

